# Service engine oil?



## Luvmycar (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone know why I'd be getting this message? I just changed oil a few months ago, and the oil level is normal.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Luvmycar said:


> Anyone know why I'd be getting this message? I just changed oil a few months ago, and the oil level is normal.


Did you reset your reminder?


----------



## Luvmycar (Nov 2, 2009)

Never mind, y'all, I found some old threads that explain this. I would do a search for topics but that feature doesn't work on my iPhone browser, which is my primary form of Internet access.


----------

